# Anyone going coyote hunting yet this year?...can I tag along



## I-MUST-HUNT (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi, 
Names Kris I live in the Lansing Michigan area. I was wonderin if any of you were going to hit the woods and fields (in south central Michigan) yet this year after coyote's. I dont have alot of experence coyote hunting...well I guess success. I have been out hunting a few times with NO luck. I have a nice .223 rifle all sighted in and I even have a nice Johnny Stewart call but with a few sound cards. 

I dont really care if I get to shoot or if everyone else get's em all. I just kind of want to see how it's done and tag along. I'm a college student so I really only have weekends and I know there really isn't great weather or great time left but just thought I would ask and see.

Worst anyone can say is your stupid for asking.

I am a very safe person, smart with a gun, respectfull and very appreciative of any help I might get.

Thank you very much 
Kris Kline


----------

